# What's the longest lasting sealant these days?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Have to admit it's been ages since I've purchased any new products, but as the nice weather is showing itself I'm hoping to give the car a really good clean next weekend (a Meteor Gray Metallic Boxster).

Currently in the garage I have a tin of Collinite 476 (I think it'll still be half full when I'm dead), a bottle of Finish Kare 216 and some old Fire Glaze.

What's the current thinking on the best sealant in terms of ease of application on longevity?

Personally, being lazy, I've found Fire Glaze pretty hard to beat so far as polish it in, buff it off, job done, but then I keep reading about nano this and spray sealant that.

Appreciate any opinions (happy to stick with what I have too).


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

zaino z2 mixed with zfx x 3 layers using z6 in between followed off with z8. u will be so happy


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

More than impressed with Project Awesome. It was on my 3 series during the bad weather, salt, grit etc. and still didn't break down. It was still beading as well as the day I applied it around 6 months ago.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

-tom- said:


> zaino z2 mixed with zfx x 3 layers using z6 in between followed off with z8. u will be so happy


that sounds so simple put like that, ive often wondered how you apply zaino, what would the z6 do between layers? i know z8 is a QD style product


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ant_s said:


> that sounds so simple put like that, ive often wondered how you apply zaino, what would the z6 do between layers? i know z8 is a QD style product


z6 helps remove the z2 with zfx mixed in. just makes buffing easier and gives it the shine  it is simple half a zfx bottle with z2 about 4 drops off zfx will give u enough to do 3 layers a hour apart. and the depth u get is very deep :thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Tom you illustrate my hatred of some products very well 

Gary, that sounded great but the Fire Glaze was £1.99 from eBay and smells of **** but works well - £150 is more than I'd be comfortable spending.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I would say ZFX'd Z2 as I've heard it is very good.



ant_s said:


> that sounds so simple put like that, ive often wondered how you apply zaino, what would the z6 do between layers? i know z8 is a QD style product


Z6 is a gloss enhancing QD, and it does exactly that


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Duragloss gets overlooked these days, my friend had 111 on his car over Winter, and it was impressively durable!

I may try that and 105 on my wheels.

Carlack NSC and LLS is very durable too.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

hutchingsp said:


> Tom you illustrate my hatred of some products very well
> 
> Gary, that sounded great but the Fire Glaze was £1.99 from eBay and smells of **** but works well - £150 is more than I'd be comfortable spending.


what whats up with zaino?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's overly complicated for most people.

Wait for Z2FX to come out, then no mixing 

1 layer of Z2 then Z8 works very well too, but nobody seems to use that, it's all mega layered ZFX'd Z2, with Z6 wipedowns.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

-tom- said:


> what whats up with zaino?


Their products seem overly complicated tbh.

Plus on a purely personal note I've never been a fan of the fact that their US resellers aren't allowed to sell to UK customers.

I'm tempted to give Glare a try.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

RussZS said:


> It's overly complicated for most people.
> 
> Wait for Z2FX to come out, then no mixing
> 
> *1 layer of Z2 then Z8 *works very well too, but nobody seems to use that, it's all mega layered ZFX'd Z2, with Z6 wipedowns.


That's what mine is wearing


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

For sure Zaino. I have tried other stuff like Nanolex, CG Jetseal, Liquid Glass... but Zaino is the one the surprises me again and again. 

What's so complicated with Zaino? Just use ZAIO as a base coat then top with 3 coats of Z5 (with ZFX) and followed by 3 coats of Z2 (also with ZFX). Use Z8 after every wash and you will be suprised howlong this will last on your paint.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

hutchingsp said:


> Gary, that sounded great but the Fire Glaze was £1.99 from eBay and smells of **** but works well - £150 is more than I'd be comfortable spending.


LOL, that certainly pust things into perspective.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> LOL, that certainly pust things into perspective.


Honestly, best bargain I've ever had I think. I've just emailed them to see what the shelf life is, as I have loads left and it still seems the same as when I purchased it, but I suspect it was going cheap because it had been sitting around for a bit.

I wish companies did 2oz or 4oz bottles tbh.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> That's what mine is wearing


And how do you rate Z2 alone ? I mean, can you compare it to the whole procedure,Z2+ZFX,Z6 wipedowns, etc. ? And what did you use as paint cleaner ?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I have ZFX & Z6, and tend not to use them as much recently as I've not seen a huge improvement over using Z2 & Z8 by themselves - 

I use Z-AIO as a base applied using a Flex


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

RussZS said:


> It's overly complicated for most people.
> 
> Wait for Z2FX to come out, then no mixing
> 
> 1 layer of Z2 then Z8 works very well too, but nobody seems to use that, it's all mega layered ZFX'd Z2, with Z6 wipedowns.


Z2 then Z8 for me :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

evotuning said:


> And how do you rate Z2 alone ? I mean, can you compare it to the whole procedure,Z2+ZFX,Z6 wipedowns, etc. ? And what did you use as paint cleaner ?


Personally, I think Z2 on its own is awesome. I think I'll always have Zaino around no matter what comes out.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

for me without going to the like of C1 then duragloss 601 with 105 on top 601 you leave on 105 on top then wipe of with ease 

and one thats impressing me at the moment is mark v ip 100 not talked about much has to be applied by machine but so far impressed


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

It has to be Collinite 845 in my experience, however I have not yet used the new nano coatings such as Gtechniq yet but that is a whole other technology. I get an easy 6 months plus out of a layer of 845 in DD conditions on cars I do for clients and probably could see another 2-3 months if I let it go. This is without any top-ups.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Firm favourites are Wolfgang v3 dgs, Gtechniq c2, Nanolex spray sealant


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I still like Klasse SG top it with colli wax and you have a long term winner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Duragloss 501 or 105 as a base left for 24 hours then a light wipedown with 601 and 111 then a wipedown with 921 (Which is just Z6 ) and another coat of 111. I've had 6 months out of this before I washed it off and was still beading really well :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Which is just Z6


This is 100% confirmed info ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

evotuning said:


> This is 100% confirmed info ?


Well I've had two customers come into the shop and say it smells the same, is the same colour and also said the Zaino leather cleaner and conditioner are identicle to the Duragloss stuff. The leather bottles are even the same just different colours.
I could always send a small amount of 921 to someone with Z6 just to confirm this?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Bailes said:


> Well I've had two customers come into the shop and say it smells the same, is the same colour and also said the Zaino leather cleaner and conditioner are identicle to the Duragloss stuff. The leather bottles are even the same just different colours.
> I could always send a small amount of 921 to someone with Z6 just to confirm this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone want to take up my offer of me sending them a small sample of 921 if you already have Z6?


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

+1 for DG 601 & 105. Really easy to apply and lasts well.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bailes said:


> Duragloss 501 or 105 as a base left for 24 hours then a light wipedown with 601 and 111 then a wipedown with 921 (Which is just Z6 ) and another coat of 111. I've had 6 months out of this before I washed it off and was still beading really well :thumb:





Bailes said:


> Well I've had two customers come into the shop and say it smells the same, is the same colour and also said the Zaino leather cleaner and conditioner are identicle to the Duragloss stuff. The leather bottles are even the same just different colours.
> I could always send a small amount of 921 to someone with Z6 just to confirm this?





Bailes said:


> Anyone want to take up my offer of me sending them a small sample of 921 if you already have Z6?


Bailes are you sure ! Im pretty Sure Zaino does not make products for anybody else - and like wise with duragloss - I presume this is in your opinion ..

The products may be similiar but the same is a bold statement - hopefully you have the scientific background to back this up ..


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Bailes are you sure ! Im pretty Sure Zaino does not make products for anybody else - and like wise with duragloss - I presume this is in your opinion ..
> 
> The products may be similiar but the same is a bold statement - hopefully you have the scientific background to back this up ..


No scientific background but there can't be that much difference if there the same colour, same smell and identicle usage and used for the same thing? Same with the leather stuff.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bailes said:


> No scientific background but there can't be that much difference if there the same colour, same smell and identicle usage and used for the same thing? Same with the leather stuff.


Bailes only advising - Zaino may say something different to this ! and Duragloss for that matter -

Springs to mind Tesco own brand washing up liquid - Fairy liquid - look the same , same colour, do the same thing - not necessarily made by the same people or are the same product.

I think the word you are after is *Similar *


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think AG EGP is a good sealant and it performed very well in the test that was done with many different sealers, its also easy to use and IMO a very good price


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

suprised no ones mentioned fk1000p. i bought it becuase people said it last a long time.
so far it out does my meguiars gold class


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

johnnyc said:


> suprised no ones mentioned fk1000p. i bought it becuase people said it last a long time.
> so far it out does my meguiars gold class


Same here,I put two coats of it on my sisters car and it was still going 6 months after and that was through rain,snow salt ect with infrequent washing.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

^^+1 suprising as voted best product 2009.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

well I think Z5 looks like Megs 21 or is it the other way round, you choose.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bailes said:


> No scientific background but there can't be that much difference if there the same colour, same smell and identicle usage and used for the same thing? Same with the leather stuff.


you might not be to far of the mark did alot of reading in to this last two days and sal or duragloss does not seem to have stated any different at the very least the base ingrediants are very simlar in a good few of the products

http://autopia.org/forum/car-detail...02036-duragloss-fc-zaino-z6-same-product.html

good thread there about it but did turn in to bit of argument as always lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bailes said:


> No scientific background but there can't be that much difference if there the same colour, same smell and identicle usage and used for the same thing? Same with the leather stuff.


you keep saying zaino and duragloss products are one and the same, any real proof of this, have you tried any zaino products to directly compare them?...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ZAIO followed by Z2pro (one coat) and Z8 top ups looks great and lasts ages.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Bailes said:


> Duragloss 501 or 105 as a base left for 24 hours then a light wipedown with 601 and 111 then a wipedown with 921 (Which is just Z6 ) and another coat of 111. I've had 6 months out of this before I washed it off and was still beading really well :thumb:


Just wondered what the point is of applying 105 before the 601?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

JasonPD said:


> Just wondered what the point is of applying 105 before the 601?


true i agree on this 601 should either just be used as the paint cleaner or is meant more to help bonding of 105 im pretty sure if you used 601 on top of 105 you would just remove it

i do have both here i wish i had some zaino to do side by side durability test


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JasonPD said:


> Just wondered what the point is of applying 105 before the 601?


can't see why you would tbh, #601 would remove what's under it...
should be 601 then either 111 or 105...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Opti Seal is a very underrated product, great paintwork protection, very easy to apply; wipe on and walk off, plus gives an awsome finish.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Just got some Jeff Werkstat Acrylic Jett as ive heard good things about it.

got 'Prime' to prep the paint for the sealant.

as for its durability polished bliss rate it quite high but only time will tell.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> can't see why you would tbh, #601 would remove what's under it...
> should be 601 then either 111 or 105...


This was my thought and the way I have always done it.


----------



## F35 (Oct 26, 2009)

-tom- said:


> zaino z2 mixed with zfx x 3 layers using z6 in between followed off with z8. u will be so happy


Does this mixture works well on silver colors? I want to get a sharpen gloss with a long-term protection on my car.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Opti Seal is a very underrated product, great paintwork protection, very easy to apply; wipe on and walk off, plus gives an awsome finish.


Opti Seal is a great product and I've used it loads, I've just purchased some Nanolex Premium Spray Sealant which I hope will do a similar job and be more durable (although I cannot confirm this yet as the product is still quite new in my posession). If it lasts anything like the other Nanolex range then I think I could have found a new favourite :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I have to say that, over nicely prepped paint, Opti Seal is amazing and gives such a glossy wet look!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would'nt mind some evidence to back up your claim bailes...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> would'nt mind some evidence to back up your claim bailes...


No evidene but lets look at this logically.

Duragloss 921 gives the same finish, is the same to use, has identicle colours, has identicle smells and is used for the same reasons as Z6.

Duragloss Leather Cleaner is the same colour, same smell, same useage and also in the same bottle just a different colour.

Duragloss Leather Conditioner is the same colour, same smell, same useage and also in the same bottle just a different colour.

All seems abit conincidental to me. Not sure about Z8 yet, might get some and compare it to Aquawax.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> would'nt mind some evidence to back up your claim bailes...


hve a read of this thread and plenty of others on the net even sal or duragloss never seems to have said different on any of the threads

i would definatly say same base ingrediants

http://autopia.org/forum/car-detaili...e-product.html


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

GoodFella33 said:


> hve a read of this thread and plenty of others on the net even sal or duragloss never seems to have said different on any of the threads
> 
> i would definatly say same base ingrediants
> http://autopia.org/forum/car-detaili...e-product.html


link just goes to autopia homepage...
seems like theories to me - I would imagine alot of products share some ingredients, which doesn't mean they are the same.
maybe someone from zaino and someone from duragloss that know more about the products and what goes into them could shed some light on it..


----------



## NewYaris (Sep 11, 2009)

ya the link just goes to autopia homepage. 

Its interesting topic, I have DG Aquawax, the color is light blue. what is the color of Z8? my fren told me they are quite similar.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> what is the color of Z8?


Orange


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://autopia.org/forum/car-detail...02036-duragloss-fc-zaino-z6-same-product.html

sorry not sure what happend there hope this one works

would be nice to see a honest and open answer from either zaino or duragloss


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Anyone want to take up my offer of me sending them a small sample of 921 if you already have Z6?


bailes if the offer is still there ill happily try them side by side.


----------

